# Sind die LEDs die beim Dark Base Pro 900 dabei sind Aura kompatibel  ?



## ThomasHAFX (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin nur neugierig, gehe aber davon aus das es leider keine sind. 

Bei der Farbwahl gibt es ja an der Front nur einen Knopf, kann man diese Beleuchtung mit diesen Knopf auch ausschalten ?

Bzw. welche Farben stehen überhaupt zur Verfügung, habe da leider keine Infos gefunden in welchen Farben sich das Gehäuse beleuchten lässt ?


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2016)

Ja, du kannst die LED auch ausschalten. Einfach solange durchschalten, bis die Lampen aus sind.
Du kannst zwischen Rot, Grün, Blau, Weiß und Orange wählen.

Die Beleuchtung ist allerdings nicht kompatible mit Asus Aura.


----------



## be quiet! Support (19. Oktober 2016)

Moin Moin ThomasHAFX,

was Threshold bereits geschrieben hat ist alles richtig.

Die Asus Aura arbeitet mit einer Spannung von 12V, die LED Stripes in dem Gehäuse hingegen mit 5V.
Ich möchte Dich bitten gar nicht erst zu versuchen die LED an die Aura anzuschließen, es würde sehr kurz sehr hell werden und dann ist Dunkelheit 

Gruß Andre


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. Oktober 2016)

Danke, 
das Pro 900 ist schon bestellt, dazu kommt noch das Asus Strix X 99 und die Corsair 100 V 2 C.W.K, wobei ich schauen muss ob ich nicht die Lüfter der Wasserkühlung tauschen werde, bin schon sehr gespannt wie gut das Gehäuse die Geräusche dämmt  

Ich hätte dann wenn es so weit ist noch ein paar Fragen zur Verkabelung der 3 Lüfter und zur Lüfter Steuerung an sich. 
Aber eine Frage vorweg, dieser Schalter an der Front für diese Lüftersteuerung, dient dieser nur um die Stärke der Lüfter zu regeln, von links an langsamer und rechts schneller oder dient der zu etwas anderen ?  LG


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2016)

Also, die Corsair würde ich stornieren.
BeQuiet hat seit kurzem auch Wasserkästen am Markt.
Produktvergleich be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm, be quiet! Silent Loop 240mm | Geizhals Deutschland
Die sind den Corsair Teilen deutlich überlegen.
Einzig eine Beleuchtung gibt es nicht -- könnte man kritisieren. 



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage vorweg, dieser Schalter an der Front für diese Lüftersteuerung, dient dieser nur um die Stärke der Lüfter zu regeln, von links an langsamer und rechts schneller oder dient der zu etwas anderen ?  LG



Wenn du ihn ganz nach links schiebst, regelt das PWM Signal. Schiebst du ihn nach recht, wird manuell geregelt.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. Oktober 2016)

Die Corsair V2 ist schon hier, ich habe mich nicht wegen der Beleuchtung dafür entschieden, was auch ein Grund war, der Hauptgrund war aber Corsair link, wobei ich noch schauen muss ob ich beides überhaupt am Mainboard anschließen kann, da mein Netzteil auch diese Corsair  Link Funktion verwendet, finde ich beim Netzteil durchwegs interessant. 
Aber wie gesagt, sonst tausche ich diese Lüfter einfach gegen welche von bequiet aus, je nach dem wie laut es dann wirklich ist. 
Da du ja auch das Case in Verwendung hast, hilft diese ganze Dämm matten  Sache und diese schall brechenden Lüftungsschlitze an der oberen Rückseite des Gehäuse eigentlich das, was einem verkauft wird ?

Was diese Geschichte mit dieser Regelung angeht werde ich mich nochmal melden wenn ich das Mainboard habe, vielleicht dieses Wochenende schon. 
Aber ich bin mit dieser PWM Kiste nicht ganz vertraut, heißt das PWM Signal wenn ich das Kabel von der Steuerung an einen FAN-Port am Mainboard anschließe  ?
Und wie regeln sich die Lüfter dann selber wenn ich z.b wie du schreibst nach rechts stelle ? 
Werde dazu wohl eh ein Bild von der Verkabelung brauchen damit die Kiste dann nicht gleich hell leuchtet und dunkel wird


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2016)

Na ja, den Corsair Software Kram kann man sich eigentlich an die Wand tapezieren. Ist so überflüssig wie ein feuchter Kuhfladen im Wohnzimmer.

Das Case ist schon sehr leise, wenn das deine Frage war.

Die Lüftersteuerung hat ein PWM Signal Stecker. Der kommt auf das Mainboard. Und zwar in einem PWM Anschluss. Dann muss sicher gestellt sein, dass der PWM Anschluss des Mainboards auch mit PWM läuft und nicht auf DC geschaltet ist.
Wenn du den Schieber ganz links hast, regelt das PWM Signal vom Mainboard. Schiebst du nach rechts, werden die Lüfter manuell geregelt. Ganz nach rechts sind dann eben 100%.
Lass sie über das PWM Signal regel. Ist besser.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann das schon vorher alles verkabeln und zuerst noch ein Bios update machen und dann diese Einstellung von DC auf PWM umstellen oder erkennt das Mainboad so was automatisch  und befindet sich dieser PWM Anschluss unten am Mainboard oder ist das ein ganz normaler Fan Port am Mainboard ? sorry für die vielen dummen Fragen aber ich will da nichts falsch machen.

Werde Freitag wohl los legen mit dem Zusammenbau, ich hoffe alle Komponenten laufen auf Anhieb.
 LG


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2016)

Du suchst dir einen Anschluss aus, meist ein Chassi Fan Anschluss -- den für die CPU brauchst du ja für die CPU. Der muss eben PWM fähig sein, sonst funktioniert es nicht.
Dort schließt du die Lüftersteurung an.
Im Bios kannst du den Anschluss im PWM oder DC Modus laufen lassen. Du musst natürlich PWM auswählen. Standard mäßig ist PWM eingestellt.
Mehr musst du nicht machen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. Oktober 2016)

Im Prinzip steuert dann dieses eine PWM Kabel das von der Lüftersteuerung an das Mainboard geht alle 3 Lüfter die das Dark Base Pro 900 hat, diese laufen dann aller mit gleicher Drehzahl, unterschiedlich regeln lassen sich die 3 Lüfter dann nimmer oder ? 

Die CPU Pumpe von der Kühlung wird dann auch PWM geregelt bzw. auch die 2 Lüfter dann, die mit dem Kabel die an der Pumpe hängen zusammengeschlossen werden , richtig ?

Wird wohl so sein das ich nur 1 Corsair Link Gerät verwenden kann oder das 2te Kabel durch die Öffnung von hinten an das Mainboard anschließen muss.  Muss mir das Mainboard und die Beschreibung der Anschlüsse dann echt noch mal genau ansehen.  Bräuchte halt für das Gerät 2x usb 2.0 und 3.0 Anschlüsse für die Front, da muss ich echt sehen wie ich das am besten löse..... 


Aber du hast mir da schon sehr weiter geholfen was die Lüftersteuerung betrifft, danke 

Was braucht den dieser QI-Anschluss für einen Stromstecker ?  Ist der normal beim Netzteil dabei oder ist der eh bei der Lüftersteuerung dabei ? 
habe mich bissal in die Anleitung rein gelesen.
Der SATA Anschluss für das ganze ist eh ein normaler 4-pol Stecker der vom Netzteil kommt oder ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2016)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Im Prinzip steuert dann dieses eine PWM Kabel das von der Lüftersteuerung an das Mainboard geht alle 3 Lüfter die das Dark Base Pro 900 hat, diese laufen dann aller mit gleicher Drehzahl, unterschiedlich regeln lassen sich die 3 Lüfter dann nimmer oder ?



Das PWM Signal regelt alle Lüfter gleichermaßen, die an die Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen sind.
Unterschiedlich regeln wäre aber auch Unsinn. Du kannst ja die vorderen Lüfter nicht mit 100% laufen lassen. während der Hecklüfter nur mit 10% läuft.



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Die CPU Pumpe von der Kühlung wird dann auch PWM geregelt bzw. auch die 2 Lüfter dann, die mit dem Kabel die an der Pumpe hängen zusammengeschlossen werden , richtig ?



Wie gesagt, die Corsair Wasserkühlung taugt nicht soo viel. Das fängt schon damit an, dass die Pumpe mit max Drehzahl zu laut ist. Du bist also gezwungen sie herunter zu regeln.
Sinnvoller wäre es, wenn man gleich eine vernünftige Pumpe einbaut, die erst gar nicht geregelt werden muss. 
Dann ist der Radiator des Corsair komplett aus Aluminium. Das ist in erster Linie preiswert. Ein Radiator mit Kupferkern wäre besser. 



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Wird wohl so sein das ich nur 1 Corsair Link Gerät verwenden kann oder das 2te Kabel durch die Öffnung von hinten an das Mainboard anschließen muss.  Muss mir das Mainboard und die Beschreibung der Anschlüsse dann echt noch mal genau ansehen.  Bräuchte halt für das Gerät 2x usb 2.0 und 3.0 Anschlüsse für die Front, da muss ich echt sehen wie ich das am besten löse.....



Du musst halt einen USB Port nehmen, also den USB 2 Header aufm Mainboard. Meist hast du nur noch zwei Ports. Einer geht für die USB 2 Ports am Case drauf. Bleibt noch einer.
Und wie schon gesagt, der Link bringt schlicht nichts. Du kannst zwar ganz toll mittels Software was auf den Schirm anschauen, aber das wars dann schon. Im Prinzip eben überflüssig. 
Halt Marketing. In Sachen Marketing ist Corsair eine große Nummer. Dahinter sind sie dann eher eine Luftnummer.

Die Lüfter solltest du ganz normal vom Mainboard regeln lassen. Das ist dafür ausgerüstet.
Den CPU Lüfter Port für die Lüfter des Radiators und einen Chassi Fan Port für das PWM Signal für die Lüftersteuerung.



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Aber du hast mir da schon sehr weiter geholfen was die Lüftersteuerung betrifft, danke



Keine Ursache. Falls du weitere Fragen hast -- immer heraus damit.
Ansonsten einfach mal ausprobieren und schauen, was passiert. 



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Was braucht den dieser QI-Anschluss für einen Stromstecker ?  Ist der normal beim Netzteil dabei oder ist der eh bei der Lüftersteuerung dabei ?
> habe mich bissal in die Anleitung rein gelesen.
> Der SATA Anschluss für das ganze ist eh ein normaler 4-pol Stecker der vom Netzteil kommt oder ?



Ja, das ist ein Sata Stromanschluss. Du nimmst einfach einen der Sata Stromstecker eines Strangs vom Netzteil und schließt den an. Dann hat der QI Carger ebenso Strom wie die LED Strippen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (20. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Lüfter solltest du ganz normal vom Mainboard regeln lassen. Das ist dafür ausgerüstet.
> Den CPU Lüfter Port für die Lüfter des Radiators und einen Chassi Fan Port für das PWM Signal für die Lüftersteuerung.



Also die Pumpe verbinde ich mit dem CPU_FAN auf dem Mainboard, an der Pumpe hängen noch 2 Kabeln weg, mit dem sich dann die 2 Lüfter zusammenschließen lasen , ich werde wohl die 2 USB Anschlüsse  an der Front weg lassen, da ich maximal eh nur die 3.0er verwenden werde und werde dann die Pumpe und die Lüfter runterregeln und einfach mal schauen wie laut das ganze sein wird. Eigentlich habe ich ja schon vor die CPU bissal zu übertakten auch wenn diese scheinbar nicht gut über 4 Ghz laufen wird, aber man wird sehen  
Also ich habe gehört das die neue Be quiet  aus Kupfer verarbeitet wurde, da habe ich mich leider nicht gut genug informiert, ich hoffe mal das Gehäuse hilft dabei es trotzdem leise zu halten, sonst müsste ich eh die Lüfter gegen besser tauschen aber mal den Rechner zum laufen bekommen.  Immer der Schock Moment wenn es nicht läuft und nichts macht


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2016)

Wie gesagt, ich würde den Corsair zurück schicken und mit den Silent Loop holen.
Da brauchst du nichts regeln, einfach einbauen, anschließen und fertig.

Teste es mal und dann erzählst du, wie es so läuft. Du kannst ja dann immer noch wechseln.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (20. Oktober 2016)

Stimmt, bin leider schon voll in Zusammenbau Stimmung, weißt eh wie das ist  HAHA  

Muss mir eh noch bissal Hilfe holen was die CPU Übertaktung angeht, will den 6800k schon auf  4 Ghz laufen lassen, hoffe ich erwische eine gute CPU mit niedriger Spannung  zum Übertakten, was ich so gelesen habe, solls da eine ziemlich große Streuung geben bei diesen Modellen. LG

Aber du hast mir schon sehr geholfen


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2016)

Broadwell und Übertakten kannst du knicken.
Du kannst froh sein, wenn du die 4GHz schaffst. Die meisten klappen bei 4,2Ghz weg.

Ich hätte an deiner Stelle   ja den alten Rechner behalten, denn soo schlecht ist der i7 3820 ja nicht und in einem Jahr könntest du dann auf Sockel 2066 wechseln.
Aber nur so als Tipp.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (20. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Broadwell und Übertakten kannst du knicken.
> Du kannst froh sein, wenn du die 4GHz schaffst. Die meisten klappen bei 4,2Ghz weg.
> 
> Ich hätte an deiner Stelle   ja den alten Rechner behalten, denn soo schlecht ist der i7 3820 ja nicht und in einem Jahr könntest du dann auf Sockel 2066 wechseln.
> Aber nur so als Tipp.



Hast du auch Recht,  meine Überlegung war ja auch der 6700K aber da ich vor habe bissal mehr mit Videoschnitt und so kram zu machen, denke ich das ich für so was besser einen 6800k nehme,  wenn man jetzt schon wüsste wie gut der 2066 sein wird, würde ich schon warten, aber Kaby Lake scheint ja auch nicht so viel Mehrleistung zu bringen als der 6700k... und meine CPU ist ja auch schon paar Jährchen  alt, daher wollte ich mir einen aktuellen PC bauen, werde auch 3000 Mhz Ram Module  verbauen, die von Corsair aber ohne rote Leds. 

Was mich zu dem Punkt bringt, sind die LEDs des Be Quiet gut und leuchten gut das Gehäuse aus, habe vor , einen Streifen oben anzubringen, dort wo die Lüfter der Wasserkühlung sind  und eine an der Frontseite, dort wo die HDD Käfige sind.
Ich finde ja diese QI Ladestation cool, vor allem da ich ein S6 habe, das ist echt sehr praktisch nach einem Arbeitstag gleich mal das Handy auf das Gehäuse legen  als immer den Stecker anzubringen ^.^

Auf wieviel Mhz läuft dein 5820K, viele meinten der ginge sehr gut zum übertakten ?


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2016)

Es geht um die Plattform. Die Sockel 2011-3 Plattform ist schlicht komplett veraltet. Der PCH ist nur mit PCIe 2.0 angebunden.
Daher sind bei Broadwell Boards alle Schnittstellen an die CPU angeschlossen, was wiederum Lanes kostet. Kann sein, dass du da mit deinen 28 Lanes auf Dauer zu wenig hast und dir die 40 Lanes des 6850k fehlen könnten -- leider für einen happigen Aufpreis.
Sockel 2066 ist Skylake, also die moderne Plattform, dann eben mit mehr als 4 Kernern. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Intel einen 12 Kerner im Desktop bringen wird.
Und bezahlbare 8 Kerner -- sofern AMD was reißt.

Ich hab meinen mit 4GHz laufen. weils reicht und der Unterschied zu 4,5Ghz nicht zu merken ist.

Die LEDs sind schon hell genug, sollte funktionieren. 
Ein S6 habe ich auch, nutze den Charger. Feine Sache. 
Komisch, dass das noch kein anderer Case Hersteller eingesetzt hat.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Oktober 2016)

So der Rechner ist fertig und läuft auch wie er soll, eigentlich, bis auf das diese Corsair Link Funktion nicht funktioniert, obwohl der Stecker an diesen ROG_EXT dran ist, keine Ahnung ob man da was im Bios einstellen muss oder warum das nicht erkannt wird, habe mich schon an Corsair gewannt, hoffe da ist eine Lösung in Sicht.

Zum Gehäuse, ich möchte zu gerne wissen wer bei be quiet die Schrauben angezogen hat, die waren so fest, das ich 4 schrauben mit brachialer Gewalteinwirkung  raus bekommen musste, Gott sei dank lief es danach Einwandfrei aber wenn man so ein Gehäuse verkauft das man zerlegen kann, dann sollte man es auch einfach auseinander bekommen, manche Dinge an dem Gehäuse sind ziemlich un durchdacht, manches aber auch sehr gut gemacht, die Kabellose QI Station ist prima  für mein S 6 

Hier noch ein Foto vom fertigen Rechner  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

Öhm, du musst den Stecker in den USB 2 Header stecken. 
Oder was meinst du da genau?
Und dass beim Case einige Schrauben echt sehr fest angezogen sind, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Öhm, du musst den Stecker in den USB 2 Header stecken.
> Oder was meinst du da genau?
> Und dass beim Case einige Schrauben echt sehr fest angezogen sind, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.


  Also der ASUS Support meinte zu mir das er normal als USB 2.0 Port verwendet werden kann, so würde es auch im Handbuch stehen, das man ihn normal als vollwertigen USB 2.0 verwenden kann.

Das PWM Kabel wo auch dieser Aufkleber drauf ist  habe ich an einen Fan Port am Mainboard angeschlossen, es wird mir aber im Bios nur der CPU_ Fan angezeigt, sonst keiner mehr, den Regler habe ich auch ganz nach links gestellt, wenn ich den Regler nach rechts schiebe merke und höre ich wie er umschaltet. Laut Mainboard Beschreibung sind alle FAN Anschlüsse PWM fähig. 
Angeschlossen ist auch alles am Lüfter Steuermodul , habe dazu auch noch dieses Bild gemacht, da hatte ich nur noch nicht die LED Strips angeschlossen und verkabelt hatte ich auch noch nicht alles .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

Ach ja, der ROG Connector war früher mal ein eigenständiger Anschluss.
Dann hat Asus Geld gespart und einen USB Header um ein paar Pins erweitert.
Nachteil ist, dass das jetzt einen USB Anschluss kostet, was früher nicht der Fall war.
Normaler Weise, wenn du den USB Stecker vom Link einsteckst, sollte das normal funktionieren. Hast du den anderen USB Port mal getestet?

Das Mainboard erkennt den Stecker von der Lüftersteuerung nicht. Daher ist der Anschluss im Bios als nicht genutzt vermerkt.
Genutzt wird er aber trotzdem. Daher den Anschluss als PWM einstellen und fertig


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Oktober 2016)

Habe ich gerade umgesteckt, wenn ich nen USB STick anstecke erkennt der PC den auch, also der ROG_EXT funktioniert.
Achso, also brauch ich eigentlich nichts umstellen im Bios da er wohl eh wie du schon mal geschrieben hast auf PWM steht


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

Genau, die Lüftersteuerung sollte funktionieren.
Kannst du ja mal testen.
Ganz links und PWM regelt. Nach rechts schieben und Manuell regelt. Ganz nach rechts ist dann 100% Lüfterdrehzahl.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Oktober 2016)

handy laden geht auch, wenigstens das


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

Das wäre aber dann eine teure QI Ladestation, wenn nur das geht.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Oktober 2016)

Ach... geht so  

Naja, ich habe jetzt mal das usb Kabel von der Wasserkühlung abgeschlossen und dafür das Netzteil dran  gehangen an den interen USB Port, auch über Corsair link, und es läuft... es läuft, nach dem PC start wurde mir sofort das Netzteil angezeigt, gleich mal unter Volllast laufen lassen um zu gucken wie viel strom er frisst.  Also maximal komme ich zur Zeit an die 300 Watt. So im Leerlauf frisst er 63 Watt, also eigentlich fast nichts. 

Aber ich muss schon sagen, die H100i v2 ist leise bzw. das Gehäuse dämmt wirklich so gut, der Rechner ist fast unhörbar. Also hörbarer sind eher die Silent Wings 3 als alles andere XD 

Aber diese Schrauben, da könnte mir be quiet ein paar neue zu schicken, die alten kann man wegwerfen..... vor allem die Netzteil Montage hätte man einfach ohne schrauben lösen können, so mit einer Art Schiene, so ähnlich wie bei der Seitenwand. Wenn sich die Schrauben hätten einfach lösen lassen dann wärs kein Thema aber so... richtig zum ärgern... ich war stinke sauer.
Aber ich habe einfach immer Glück bei solchen Sachen.... immer und immer wieder


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

Schreib dem Andre mal eine PN und schildere das mit den Schrauben. Ich denke, dass du unkompliziert ein paar neue bekommen kannst.
Ich hab bei mir auch ein paar Köpfe verdreht, als ich die schrauben gelöst hab. Echt mit Schmackes angezogen. 

Und jetzt kannst du mal deine Signatur aktualisieren.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Oktober 2016)

Aber gut das man hier im Forum gleich mal den Support von Firmen erhält, bzw, dennen auch gleich das Feedback weiter geben kann,  also das mit den Schrauben sollte bei so einem Gehäuse ein NO GO sein,  eine Schraube musste ich weg werfen, die war zur Befestigung für die Gitterblende vom Netzteil notwendig,  die musste ich umdrehen da sich sonst die Kabelverbindung zum Netzteil nicht ausgegangen wäre, war schon fast am durchdrehen, das hätte ich mir echt für die Schrauben gewunschen, hält auch so, also Schrauben muss er mir keine zuschicken.
Ich hoffe mal er liest hier mit, dann  muss ich nicht extra ne PN schreiben, wäre auch nicht nötig auser ich hätte die Schrauben wirklich nicht raus bekommen 

Muss erst noch übertakten, die K CPU,, da müsste es ja reichen wenn ich den Multi auf 40 stelle, denke ich mal so als O.C Anfänger , ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, auf dem Mainboard gibts einen Schalter für XMP, jetzt weiß ich nicht ob ich diesen Schalter nur bei O.C umlegen muss oder auch bei meinen 3000Mhz Ram chips, weil wenn ich das XMP Profile aktiviere, ändert sich der BLK auf 125 . Muss mich da echt noch schlau machen, am einfachsten finde ich immer wenn man bestimme Vorgaben einfach einstellt, eh nur so hoch das es die Lebenszeit nicht so sehr verkürzt , wie du auch geschrieben hast, der Mehrweit auf 4.5  Ghz lohnt sich dann nimmer, wäre ja bei der 6800K eh nicht möglich.

Das mit der Sigi mache ich mal wenn ich Langeweile habe, ich finde die Sigi einfach nur einfach ,wenn man irgendwie schnell mal seine Hardware posten will, dann einfach nur zu schreiben, siehe unten ^.^
falls ich zuviel bla bla schreibe, ich hatte ne kurze Nacht XD

Achjo, was ich dich noch Fragen wollte, beim Mainboard Einbau, hattest du auch in der Mitte eine Stelle wo man keine Schraube platzieren konnte  ?


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

Ja, das ist eben so mit den RAM -- deswegen kauft auch niemand 3000er RAM sondern nimmt Standard 2400er RAM. Unterschied null. 

Ja, eine Schraube der Mainboard Befestigung ging nicht. Der Stift ist wohl nur zum Zentrieren da.
Beim Übertakten kannst du in der Tat den Multi auf 40 stellen und dann all Core Sync. Das sollte reichen.
Mit CPUz schaust du nach, welche Spannung anliegt.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Oktober 2016)

1.25 wäre gut oder ?


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

Das ist vertretbar.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Oktober 2016)

Ich werde das mal in Angriff nehmen wenn ich das mit dem Kabel und den Adapter erledigt habe, hoffe das klappt, wäre sonst wirklich ein Aufwand die Wasserkühlung wieder auszubauen :/

Danke Dir


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

Du kannst ja noch etwas Feinarbeit machen und den RAM manuell einstellen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Oktober 2016)

Wie gesagt, neue PC, unfähiger OC Anfänger 

Aber wie gesagt, ich brauch jetzt erst mal gutes Schneidewerkzeugs das gut mit den Cores kann, falls du da irgendwie mit drinnen bist, vielleicht weißt du ja gute Software die nicht gleich mal 1000 Euro kostet  

Werde wohl dazu noch einen Thread im richtigen Bereich zu dem Thema eröffnen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

Scheiden? Keine Ahnung.
Da musst du mal bei Google gucken. Gibt bestimmt was.
Ich konvertiere eher mal. Dafür nutze ich X Media Record.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (25. Oktober 2016)

Kabel ist angekommen und es funktioniert endlich,ist leise und läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

Spitze. Aber bau mal die HDD Käfige aus, sieht ja furchbar aus.


----------

